# Dämpfer-EBL, Fluid-LT 2010



## Luke-VTT (18. Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebes Norco-Team.

Wie ist denn die EBL des Serien-Dämpfers im 2010er FLuid LT? Welcher Hub? Welchen Tune empfiehlt Ihr für den sereienmäßigen Monarch?
edit: Wie ist die Federkennlinie beim LT?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!
Luke


----------



## Indian Summer (21. Dezember 2010)

Hi Luke

Hier die Masse des Dämpfers: Fluid LT	7.875"/200mm, Hub:	2.25"/50mm
Und ein Link zu den verschiedenen Monarch Tunings: http://media1.hibike.com/docs/monarch_leverage_ratio.pdf
Meine Empfehlung zum Tuning: Wenig Druckstufe (A/B) für feines Ansprechen und Nutzung des ganzes Hubs... 

Ride on!

Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Andi,

vielen Dank. Schnell und kompetent 
Spitze!


----------

